
Alda: a music composition language with a functional backbone - daveyarwood
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nbBSwopG-E
======
lixtra
Dave, you should post this as a Show HN, including a link to the website [1]
not only the video.

[1] [https://alda.io/](https://alda.io/)

